# 10mm happiness



## pacecars (Feb 13, 2015)

Well I sent off the Ruger GP100 to Dave Clements yesterday to be converted to 10mm and today I bought a 5 inch S&W 610. Life is good.


----------



## Boar Hunter (Feb 17, 2015)

Very nice!  I love the 10mm. Few people get it concerning the 10.


----------



## 660griz (Feb 17, 2015)

Boar Hunter said:


> Few people get it concerning the 10.



I don't. Other than the possibility of a high capacity 357 mag. Doesn't mean I don't want one though.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 17, 2015)

Should be a sweet gun when you get it back.

I have a G29 and it is a great weapon, especially with my handloaded Hornady 180 XTP and HAP loads.

I have killed a hog with it and carry it whenever I am in the wood but the deer have eluded me.

I am a big revolver fan too so your gun is really interesting to me.


----------



## pacecars (Feb 20, 2015)

I ordered a bunch more moon clips and 10mm ammo and need to get some more .40 rounds. I just found out one of the local ranges has a bowling pin shoot every Thursday night! I can't wait to give it a try with the 610! I got a bunch of old bowling pins a year or so ago to practice with and now I finally found a pin shoot


----------



## pacecars (Feb 20, 2015)

I am thinking the GP100 will be the ultimate carry revolver. I wish the clips were the same size. I might have to color code them.


----------



## Brewskis (Feb 20, 2015)

frankwright said:


> Should be a sweet gun when you get it back.
> 
> I have a G29 and it is a great weapon, especially with my handloaded Hornady 180 XTP and HAP loads.
> 
> ...



Hey Frank, I really like my G29 too, and thought about hog and other critters when I got it. I've just wondered about it's effectiveness in stock form against game with the shorter barrel, sight radius, and frame vs. the G20. Good to hear about your success. Wouldn't mind hearing how yours is set up or if it's still all stock like mine.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 22, 2015)

My G29 is mostly stock. 
I upgraded the sights, changed recoil spring, polished the internals and added a talon rubberized grip.
I feel like 40 yards is about my limit with the gun.

I am thinking of this one when they become available.

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2015/01/joe-grine/shot-show-glock-40-mos-10mm/


----------



## pacecars (Feb 22, 2015)

I like thee Glock 40 but the next 10mm for me will be a Sig 1911 hopefully in a commander length


----------



## jeffrey (Feb 27, 2015)

Frank I have a g29 also and I really like it. But my chamber was pretty loose and would split the brass even on Remington factory loads so I droped in an extended LW barrel and no problems since.

How is your factory chamber?


----------



## pacecars (Feb 28, 2015)

Model 610 no dash, 5 inch 10mm:


----------



## jeffrey (Feb 28, 2015)

Sweet,


----------



## pacecars (Mar 4, 2015)

I decided to save the wear and tear on the combats and put on a set of VZ Grips. I need to take a better picture  show how good they actually look


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 5, 2015)

pacecars said:


> I decided to save the wear and tear on the combats and put on a set of VZ Grips. I need to take a better picture  show how good they actually look



Stop showing pictures of this beautiful revolver. I'm already trying to decide which kidney to get rid of or which child to sell in order to buy one!!!!!!


----------



## pacecars (Mar 6, 2015)

Glad I could help


----------



## rosewood (Mar 19, 2015)

pacecars said:


> Glad I could help



Nice Frame!!


----------

